# 00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85): No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation



## 2.8L (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi,

Im having issues with a 2009 tiguan

First off ... im using a snap-on scanner .. the ross tech cable i own is only k-line compatible ... the snap on scanner has the exact same functions as the ross tech and i paid quite a few $$ for it so i never got the hex-can cable

So long story short : 

When driving ESP/TPMS/Adaptive headlights/Steering lights in cluster come on and off randomly

Checked the codes ... 00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85): No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation 

So i readapted steering angle sensor ... everything seems ok ... drive it for 15min ... all the lights come back on and off and on and off

I changed the clock spring/readapted

Still the same issue

This is where i am right now

The lady needed the car so she will bring it back to me next week

Any input/suggestions would be great

Thanks


----------



## 2.8L (Dec 9, 2005)

When i do the steering angle adaptation ... the steering wheel light is ON prior to adaptation ... i goes off after adaptation ... everything seems normal

i can drive the car somethimes for 2 min before the lights come back on .. sometimes 15min ... the ladys tells me they also go off ... then come back on randomly

when i check 
Measuring blocks 08
Group 004
Chanel 1 

i have 0 ... i do not get -1.5 to + 1.5 degrees


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

How are you adapting?

Light on:
You only need to start the car with the wheel centered, turn all the way
left to the stop, then all the way right to the stop, then back to center, 
light goes off; done.

IF it keeps on illuminating, then there is a communications loss intermittently,
which is why you'd have to calibrate it again... 

There can also be a failure in the RACK itself, the module or motor. It isn't always
the angle sensor. 

*Yellow Solid Light:*
A solid yellow light is the first indication that your steering assist has dropped from the standard amount. 
Although you will likely have enough time to get yourself home or to the nearest service shop, you should 
take action as early as possible.

You also get this with battery disconnect, or new sensor install, you just follow the left, right, center to reset it.

*Yellow Flashing Light:*
A flashing yellow light is a bit more serious, and comes on when there is a malfunction in the electronic
steering column lock. Although it may not cut out entirely, flashing yellow means that the steering 
assist is on a steady decline and you should pull over.

*Red Solid Light:*
A solid red light means that your steering assist has cut out entirely. If you see the light come on while 
you’re driving, you’ll likely notice that the wheel is nearly impossible to turn, or that it requires a lot 
of force. Pull over or stop the car as soon as it is safe to do so.

*Red Flashing Light:*
A red flashing steering wheel light indicates a more serious malfunction with the electronic steering 
column lock, and as the problem can be extremely dangerous, there is an audible warning that 
accompanies the warning light. Pull over and seek help immediately.


----------



## 2.8L (Dec 9, 2005)

Im adapting properly ... It adapts ... All the lights go off ... Everything is fine

Then as you are driving all the lights come on again .. They can stay on for a while ... Sometimes they go off after a few minutes .. Sometimes they stay on till the car goes off and back on again ... Sometimes they stay on for a few driving cycles ... Its really random

You said it ... It losses adaptation intermittently ... My question is WHY?

It not the actual clockspring ( G85 steering angle sensor ).. I changed it

It not an adaptation issue ... I adapted the sensor many times

And when the ligts come on ( Yellow solid ) it does not lose steering assist... The steering feels normal ...

Im trying to figure out wich module in the equation loses signal or dosent send signal to who and why 

Why is there a communication issue

Is it the abs module?
Is it a VSS?
Its not the clockspring .. It was changed
Rack? Never tought it could be the rack
When i replaced the clockspring i noticed it connects to a module under the steering ... I dont know what its called but heres a picture

I dont have the vehicule at the moment so its hard to troubleshoot ... I wondering if anyone came across an issue like this one or has any idea

Cheers










Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------

